# Router Speeds



## djmoss (Nov 9, 2008)

Other than doing some edging, I am new to routing. I have a two speed Ryobi router. Using routers with multi-speeds, do you always use the highest speed when routing? If not, on what types of projects would you use a lower speed?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

djmoss said:


> Other than doing some edging, I am new to routing. I have a two speed Ryobi router. Using routers with multi-speeds, do you always use the highest speed when routing? If not, on what types of projects would you use a lower speed?


Welcome, Danny!
Maybe this chart will help...


----------



## markfsanderson (Sep 25, 2008)

*Bit Size . ..*

Sorry for the silly question . . .but does bit size indicate bit diameter at it's widest point?

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

markfsanderson said:


> Sorry for the silly question . . .but does bit size indicate bit diameter at it's widest point?
> 
> Thanks!
> Mark


Yes.


----------



## markfsanderson (Sep 25, 2008)

*Question answered!*

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## djmoss (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool! Thanks for the information!


----------



## Herbert (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks ,Curiousgeorge


----------

